# Looking for a good watch



## Mario1105

Im looking for a good watch to buy ill be starting Emt-B class January 4th and im not sure of a good watch to buy any suggestions would be great thanks


----------



## Mario1105

im looking for something like this http://image.rakuten.co.jp/newestshop/cabinet/watch-sinn1/img55326462.jpg but in English and under 1500$


----------



## MusicMedic

any watch thats comfortable should work, i personally like the watches with the second hand, it seems easier for me to get the pulse while looking at the second hand.

I have a nice watch that has the analog + Digital display underneath. i think they have watches that have pulse timers on it, maybe someone else can answer that question.

but honestly there isnt really a "special" watch that EMT's wear


----------



## Shishkabob

Just go to Walmart or another grocery store and buy any watch under $20 and has a second hand.


No need to spend more considering that watch will be used, abused, vomited on, dunked in water, crushed, etc etc etc.


----------



## dhaage

I personally prefer one of the sub $20 armitrons at walmart, it has the time in a chrono format, date and day of the week with a  seconds display also. Cheap and easy to clean.


----------



## akflightmedic

I would never wear a watch that cost more than $25 for the job. As long as it tells time and has a second counter, I am good.

You watch will be used and abused and it is best to always buy and wear something you could care less about.


----------



## Mario1105

thanks all for the feedback ill be sure to pick up something cheap and with a second hand just wasnt sure if there was something out there to make it a little less stressful


----------



## trevor1189

I have an expensive (well to me) watch that I wear everyday I received as a high school graduation gift. Always hated wearing watches, but taking out your phone for a stop watch with a pt. is no good.

I would love to have a watch that had a mini stop watch where you could push a button and it starts a little  second hand for a 30 second timer. I'm sure they make them, but I haven't looked.


----------



## ExpatMedic

Any G-shock watch.  I have the G-shock 3031 Mudresist/Mudman watch.  I have a few gshocks and it's my favorite.  The Gshock line also has a few analog versions with a digital second hand.  I like gshocks due to the abuse they can take, along with the fact that you can scrub the heck out of them with bleach water and tooth brushes and never worry about damage.  They also fair well to slamming up against objects.

But, ill admit, I rarely, if ever, use my watch to take a pulse.  When I palpate, its either 'fast, slow, or just right'.  I generally then use pulse oxiemtry and/or a monitor to get an actual pulse.  

With that said, it's probably a good idea to learn to take pulses with a watch, especially when you first start out.


----------



## Scout

As others have said stay cheep. or at least cheapish.

Second hand or big second numerals on digital. 
Date is nice
eiher back light or will light up enough so you can get 20sec pluss on the light.
Water resistant, 100-200m so you can scrub and wash it

I know some people like a stop watch if they are running some thing where they need to record intervals.

Most of it is down to preferance thou


----------



## medicdan

In order to be an entirely effective EMT, and provide the best care to your patients, you need the proper equipment. No partner, ER nurse, or patient will even consider taking you seriously if you don't have a Patek Phillipe’s Supercomplication, first constructed in 1932. It is the perfect compliment for vomit, blood, and frequent soakings with anti-bacterial liquid.


----------



## stonez

AS said earlier in the thread....G-SHOCK!!!!!!!


----------



## silver

I have an aluminum diving watch. I works great. Not only can I get washed aggressively, it also has a big face because its a diving watch and it is really light because it is aluminum.


----------



## Shishkabob

silver said:


> * Not only can I get washed aggressively*



Little too much info there, bro ^_^


----------



## MSDeltaFlt

Wal-Mart has a Casio that's digital around $20 that has a calculator and is water resistant so you can treat it like crap and keep going.  I use it for flight and calculating weight based drug calculations.  Plus it's cheap.  Love it.


----------



## reaper

Casio Forester. $20 at Walmart and last a long time. Plus, has indglo lighting, so it is easy to see at night.


----------



## Tincanfireman

I use this one, but it's much less than $41.00 at Wally World. I'm on my third one right now and I'm not even inclined to look for something else (pretty much the same as the Forester...).


----------



## kamrynd

My coleman has worked great


----------



## Jon

I use a similar Timex Expidition model. They usually come with a leather band, and I replace it with a nylon one for durability and comfort.
My watch style guidelines: Analog face with a second hand, and a date window.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

I just use this Casio AQ 150W. Like $30 at walmart and it works great. Has an analog face plus a small digital screen that can display either date, time, sencond time zone, stopwatch, or alarm clock (nice to have on an analog watch!) 

My only gripe is that, while having a manual backlight is nice, it doesn't have glowing hands or hour marks.


----------



## Aprz

I just bought a digital watch at the dollar store.


----------



## Sasha

I have a pnik generic walmart watch I bought for 13$, that took us two hours to set to military time, that has a analog and digital face and has an alarm I can't figure out how to unset that wakes me every morning at 145. It is also "water resistant" which I dont undertand the difference between water proof and resistant, and will sometimes tell you the date if you ask very nicely while pushing random buttons.

Although I rarely remember my watch and often use my EMTs. In a pinch my phone has a timer/stopwatch/seconds counter and i have also managed to set my phone to military time to write down vitals.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life

*The "Water Resistant" mark has come to replace the "Water Proof" mark*



Sasha said:


> I have a pnik generic walmart watch I bought for 13$, that took us two hours to set to military time, that has a analog and digital face and has an alarm I can't figure out how to unset that wakes me every morning at 145. It is also "water resistant" which I dont undertand the difference between water proof and resistant, and will sometimes tell you the date if you ask very nicely while pushing random buttons.



I know a guy who wears the cheaper, children cartoon watches. Says the Children, think they are really cool, and can be utilized as a conversation starter with Peds. you now have something in common. They guy claims some of the adults also get a kick out of them.


----------



## silver

Linuss said:


> Little too much info there, bro ^_^



clearly supposed to be it, however after some days I do wash aggressively.


----------



## Mario1105

ok so we need a check list for what i should look for to buy 

analog with digital capabilities
stop watch
date
backlight 
durable 
water resist
some type of band to keep the nasty germs away (any suggestions)?

anything else im missing?


----------



## Manic_Wombat

I splurged a little and bought myself a citizen eco drive watch. It has a solar powered battery that will last forever, and the hands glows very brightly in the dark all night if it gets even a few minutes of sun. I has the month and day on the face, or the day of the week. Its not very tacky. You may want to replace the canvas strap though. I would highly recommend it to anybody looking for something simple and durable, it is 80 bucks so its not cheap, but I would highly recommend it to anyone.

I forgot its also water resistant to 100 meters and the numbers glow in the dark awesome too.

http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Canvas-Strap-BM8180-03E/dp/B000EQS1JW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1262078849&sr=1-2


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I like that Eco drive! 
I need a watch, I always just use the patients without them knowing ;-P


----------



## Lifeguards For Life

*certified whacker watch*








> Smith&Wesson Presents EMT Watch
> Smith&Wesson EMT watch
> 
> Especially for our dedicated emergency medical responders! Smith&Wesson, the company known for precision and quality, presents its new EMT watch.
> 
> It is both practical and affordable, and features the EMT emblem on its face. The watch is lightweight, yet tough against impact. The electronic blue back-glow makes it easy to read in the dark. In addition, all indicators are glow-in-the-dark. The timepiece comes with an adjustable nylon-velcro strap and a rotating bezel. Other features include: water resistant, quartz Japanese movement, and date indicator.
> 
> 1-year warranty.
> $59.95 MSRP
> Dealers welcome.
> 
> Contact:
> Campco
> 1.888.9CAMPCO
> info@campco.com
> www.campco.com



Any watch that keeps time will work just fine.
If you spend half as much time preparing for the EMT course work, as you do posting about watches on various EMS forums, I am confident you will make for a competent EMT


----------



## Lifeguards For Life

http://www.bonfiredesigns.com/emswatches.htm


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Does that watch come with a EMS batman utility belt and one of those corny "extreme EMT t shirts?


----------



## Mario1105

heres the watch im gonna get

http://www.casio.com/resource/images/xlarge/g9000-1v_xlarge.jpg

G9000-1V
There’s a reason why they call G-Shock the toughest watch in the world and these are just some of the many examples. Mud & Shock Resistant, 200M WR, Super Dual Illuminator and 48-city world time…the mission is on.


TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS

    * Module 3031
    * Display Digital
    * Countdown Timer
    * Backlight Auto Dual Illuminator
    * Water Resistant Up to 200 Meters
    * Alarm 5 Alarms
    * World Time
    * Stopwatch
    * Shock Resistant
    * Mud Resistant


----------



## EmtTravis

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Any watch that keeps time will work just fine.
> If you spend half as much time preparing for the EMT course work, as you do posting about watches on various EMS forums, I am confident you will make for a competent EMT



my wife bought me this exact watch for christmas.. btw what the heck is a whacker? lol


----------



## Melclin

EmtTravis said:


> my wife bought me this exact watch for christmas.. btw what the heck is a whacker? lol



Use the search function before this thread gets locked. 

But on the topic of the thread:

I have a watch that I nicked off my mum that takes my pulse. Its hilarious to watch my heart rate sky rocket at various points on clinical placements. "Melclin, we've got a job: patient with posterior head pain for the past two weeks, I want a 10 point ddx by the time we get in the truck".


----------



## Manic_Wombat

Mario1105 said:


> heres the watch im gonna get
> 
> http://www.casio.com/resource/images/xlarge/g9000-1v_xlarge.jpg
> 
> G9000-1V
> There’s a reason why they call G-Shock the toughest watch in the world and these are just some of the many examples. Mud & Shock Resistant, 200M WR, Super Dual Illuminator and 48-city world time…the mission is on.
> 
> 
> TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> * Module 3031
> * Display Digital
> * Countdown Timer
> * Backlight Auto Dual Illuminator
> * Water Resistant Up to 200 Meters
> * Alarm 5 Alarms
> * World Time
> * Stopwatch
> * Shock Resistant
> * Mud Resistant



Good choice, I owned purely Casios before I got the Citizen, those things are like a nuclear bunker attached to your wrist.


----------



## JeffDHMC

G-Shock all the way. Unkillable. Big fan of Luminox too.


----------



## EmtTravis

omg i just found these on a site that was listed in this thread.. i wonder how many whackers have these lmao http://www.cafepress.com/bonfiredesigns.131691380


----------



## imurphy

G Shocks are fantastic, I am using a Timex Ironman watch. It's tough, water resistant and comfortable. 

The only issue I have with it is, my strap's velcro isn't so good. But nothing tape hasn't fixed!


----------



## Jeffrey_169

I like the Timex Ironman Triathlon. I have always found them to be durable, accurate, and they seem to last a few years, at least for me. They are not very expensive; the smaller ones run around $25 and the larger ones aroung $45, so for the money they they have always served me well.


----------



## SBEMT805

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I just use this Casio AQ 150W. Like $30 at walmart and it works great. Has an analog face plus a small digital screen that can display either date, time, sencond time zone, stopwatch, or alarm clock (nice to have on an analog watch!)
> 
> My only gripe is that, while having a manual backlight is nice, it doesn't have glowing hands or hour marks.



I use this one also. I'm on my second one. Great watch!


----------



## MrBrown

Just use your cellphone like that guy I was working with on Thurs.... oh wait, that was me :lol:


----------



## DCE27

I'd also recommend avoiding cloth band watches, I work for a hospital based ambulance service so I wash my hands a lot and the wet band will chafe, and of course it stays wet for awhile.


----------



## Sizz

*Night time*

Hey all

Sorry for bumping such an old post but I'm in the market for a new watch. 

I'm interested in 3 things for sure..

-Stainless Steel type bracelet watch
- Easy reading 2nd hand
- Something easy for night time readings

Any suggestions?


----------



## feldy

since this opened again...im looking for a new one too....something thats not too expensive but still decent quality


----------



## LucidResq

Well, duh...







Everyone will laugh at you if you don't have a genuine EMT watch.


----------



## LucidResq

You have to upgrade to this one once you get your medic.


----------



## 8jimi8

haven't read the thread, my 2 cents.

get a watch with a rotating bevel.  So great for taking vitals.


----------



## clibb

I got a Timex at Wal-Mart for $35, awesome watch!!!


----------



## Sassafras

Sasha said:


> I have a pnik generic walmart watch I bought for 13$, that took us two hours to set to military time, that has a analog and digital face and has an alarm I can't figure out how to unset that wakes me every morning at 145. It is also "water resistant" which I dont undertand the difference between water proof and resistant, and will sometimes tell you the date if you ask very nicely while pushing random buttons.
> 
> Although I rarely remember my watch and often use my EMTs. In a pinch my phone has a timer/stopwatch/seconds counter and i have also managed to set my phone to military time to write down vitals.



I have this exact same watch and it's set to 4 a.m. and wakes me every morning LOL.  I can't unset it either!


----------



## emt seeking first job

I looked for how well the second hand contrasted against the face of the watch. How wide the hand was and how well it contrasted against the background color.


----------



## medichopeful

Whatever you buy, buy something cheap.  It would really suck to buy an expensive watch then lose it, break it, or fill it with some bodily fluid.


----------



## mycrofft

*Wouldn't you know...*

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_8Zo7goZqyzA/STTQjm5a0ZI/AAAAAAAAA1w/_1dZJXi8DDc/s400/Timex+Digital.gifI had one of these ride under the spare in my old Nissan's trunk for three years and it still works perfectly.

When I was active I actually had a Wittnauer chronograph I bought under sketchy circumstances for forty bucks. First watch lasting me more than a year, and that was four years of firefighting, EMT, and etc..


----------



## jjesusfreak01

I'm getting a cool casio. This one can be had for $45.






It has both glowing hands and an incredibly bright backlight. I'll write about it when I get my hands on it.


----------



## MDA

Freestyle U.S.A. "Combine." Also know as "Shark" watches.






Awesome watch.
Normal glow in the dark watch hands with glow in the dark numbers, digital time/timer/date.


----------



## citizensoldierny

G-Shock tough solar , been wearing mine now daily for about 4 years and still looks brand new. This daily wear included a mobilization to A-stan to boot. Full of great features, stop watch, world timer, led light, never needs battery and can be had for about $100 or less depending where you get it.

http://www.casio-europe.com/euro/watch/gshock/awg-101-1aer/


----------



## mycrofft

*LED better than Indiglo*

You can use it to find the way to the bathroom at night. Generally, get a metal wristband, it can be cleaned better than leather and lasts better than plastic.


----------



## Sassafras

medichopeful said:


> Whatever you buy, buy something cheap.  It would really suck to buy an expensive watch then lose it, break it, or fill it with some bodily fluid.



And this is why I am so glad I was wearing the 5 dollar cheapo the day I assisted with an explosive birth.  Two weeks later and I STILL feel dirty.  I tossed the watch.  I couldn't deal with it...and btw, gloves offer no protection when the body fluids run UNDER the nitril.  I might as well have submerged my hand in a basin of the stuff.


----------



## somePerson

um...you can buy a $5 watch, as long as it has a digital second timer/second hand and you can get a resp rate/pulse rate you're good to go.


----------



## EMTthealmost

bump it up! lol    !for those that are starting in this world like me¡


just got myself a nice casio ga-200 watch.... quick buy no good.. didnt realize no second hand (analog/digital) and it has a digital screen but its reverse lcd it has a light but its not an lcd light gahh goin back go to pawn shop and getting either money back or another gshock     


only real reason why i am going to get a gshock is i was looking at emt reviews on youtube and i watched one get soo beat up, but still fully function after.   i was like incredible haha never saw a watch get abused so bad and still function 100%


----------



## VFlutter

At Macy's they have a brand called Unlisted by Kenneth Cole. They have a ton of different styles and colors for $29. They are actually pretty nice quality for the price. I usually buy 2 at a time. I wouldn't pay more than that for a work watch since I lose them every time I take them off to do CPR. 

Also, some hospitals are actually outlawing wrist watches now due to the infection risk. You have to have a clip on or fob watch. 







Edit: Necro-thread! Didn't realize it was from 2010


----------



## DesertMedic66

Holy thread resurrection! Haha


----------



## Anjel

Good going EMT almost. 

He didn't start a new thread and actually searched.


----------



## Jon

Anjel1030 said:


> Good going EMT almost.
> 
> He didn't start a new thread and actually searched.



Exactly.

And old threads are fun to re-start. I restarted Thread #21 the other day


----------



## JeffDHMC

Well, since the thread seems to be breathing again and G-shock and Luminox have been mentioned, check out Armourlite. Not in the $20 range, but sweet nonetheless.


----------



## Albanyco

Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in...g-shock. I've had mine for 7 years. It's been banged up, puked on, bled on and has never let me down. Great watches. I find the metal link watches I used to wear before I got that one would break if you caught it on a piece of equipment.


----------



## EMTaser

Found the perfect watch. G-Shock GA800.







Quartz
Analog seconds hand
Quick access to lap timer by pressing bottom right button.
Light button, with luminous minute and hour hands
Digital display can be set to show 24 hour time

Watch was introduced late 2017. but I have a feeling it's going to be a winner with medical professionals.


----------



## EMTaser

trevor1189 said:


> I have an expensive (well to me) watch that I wear everyday I received as a high school graduation gift. Always hated wearing watches, but taking out your phone for a stop watch with a pt. is no good.
> 
> *I would love to have a watch that had a mini stop watch where you could push a button and it starts a little  second hand for a 30 second timer. I'm sure they make them, but I haven't looked*.



You are describing an analog chronograph watch.


----------



## luke_31

EMTaser said:


> Found the perfect watch. G-Shock GA800.
> 
> View attachment 4060
> 
> 
> Quartz
> Analog seconds hand
> Quick access to lap timer by pressing bottom right button.
> Light button, with luminous minute and hour hands
> Digital display can be set to show 24 hour time
> 
> Watch was introduced late 2017. but I have a feeling it's going to be a winner with medical professionals.


G-shocks have been around awhile, I have one a few years old already. They work well with the fact that you can hose them off and it's all good to go.


----------

